# Are Donkeys Good Guardians?



## ThePigeonKid (Oct 12, 2011)

Are donkeys good guardians for goats? :/


----------



## daisychick (Oct 12, 2011)

Totally depends on the donkey.  I have a jenny that keeps absolutely everything out of the pasture.  She has chased off a fox and a dog no problem. BUT.......She has also tried to stomp the goats that I tried to introduce slowly into the pasture and my ducks that free range.  So now I can't trust her with any animal smaller than her.    She is a good watchdog, but not a good guardian.   I have even had the goats in a separate pen sharing a fence line with her and they sniff through the fence and eat side by side with the fence between them.  But as soon as the fence is gone the donkey goes after the goats.    I either have to re-home the donkey or rotate who gets the pasture every few weeks.  So just be careful and do your research on each donkey.  I am sure there are some that have been raised with goats and will protect them, but mine won't.


----------



## elevan (Oct 12, 2011)

I have heard many stories of donkeys killing lambs or kids.  They seem to have difficulty understanding that the "new" animal is ok.  Very threat driven in that way.  Which is good if they're protecting an adult herd that won't be bearing any young.

Not all donkeys guard (same is true for llamas and dogs).


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 12, 2011)

IMO, they make horrible guardians.  I had a donkey who killed 2 goats and slung some calves around.  He killed one goat who managed to escape his own pen into the pen with the donkey, and the other was a full sized Togg wether who the donkey bit on the neck. The wether ended up dying a few days later.  The donkey was ok *most* of the time at first, but then started getting more and more aggitated and would chase the sheep and calves for fun.  I eventually had to leave a lead line on him so he could walk around no problem, but when he started running he'd catch himself (by stepping on the halter) so he couldn't chase the animals. That was no life for a donkey, so I gave him to a donkey rescue and they re-homed him.  

IMO, donkeys NEED to be with other equines to be happy.  If they're with other equines and sheep/goats, the donkeys obviously don't bond with the sheep/goats and protect them.  Donkeys are seriously smart animals and if they're bored they'll think it's great fun to chase the smaller animals.  

Dogs have been bred generation after generation to bond with animals and guard them. That's their sole job.  Donkeys haven't...someone just saw they hated dogs and exploited that trait, imo.  

Some people have luck with donkeys, but it's a huge risk IMO.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 13, 2011)

I've only ever been around 1 Donkey in my time.  My friend kept him in with a couple gelding horses and was boarding him.  But he didn't like the dogs or chickens they had on the place.  Egor was sweet but we never let him loose with small animals.


----------

